# Article: Which Spud Are You? - The Tater Family



## daparson

This Life Lesson is sure to have a lot of "groans" in it.. Just be patient: these things too shall pass. There are distinct personalities in every church, business, organization, and family. Some are good while others are not. Today, we are going to look at the _*Tater Family*_. First, we identify *The Rotten Taters*, and next, _*The Good Taters*_. See if you can identify these "taters" where you are. Even better, which tater are you? 

*THE ROTTEN TATER FAMILY *

*DICK TATER* - He is the self-appointed leader. He has taken it upon himself to keep everyone else in their place by telling them what to do and when to do it. He feels it is his responsibility to keep everyone else straight.
*SPECK TATER* - When asked to participate in teamwork or projects, Speck says no. He says he just spectates. He comes, he watches, he goes home. He sees the needs but he figures it's someone else's job.
*AGI TATER * - She keeps things stirred up by spreading some tale or story around about someone else. She is always ready with telephone in hand, ready to share the latest juicy story or tidbit about someone else. Agi- Tater really is a small-minded person with little or no self-worth. She feels that the only way she can look good is to make everyone else look bad.
*HEZZI TATER* - He is one that is never willing to make a decision. He is paralyzed by the fear of failure and is terrified by life's "what ifs." He is usually the last to join in and the first to bail out at any sign of trouble.
*REGURGA TATER *- He always brings things up from the past that did not agree with him. He is always looking back at how wonderful things were yesterday and how terrible things are today. Regurga-Tater is living in the past and missing the future; and while his head is turned towards yesterday, he is missing the opportunities for today.
*COMMON TATER* - All he ever does is talk about what needs to be done. He talks about what was done wrong and how he could have done it better; however, that is all he does: talk. An old Indian proverb would have described this tater as, "All thunder, no rain."
*THE GOOD TATER FAMILY *

*SWEET TATER* - This person is an active team player. They have a sweet spirit and always finds the good in things . . . even when they have to look hard for it. *"Finally, keep your minds on whatever is true, pure, right, holy, friendly and proper. Always focus on what is worthy of praise." Philippians 4:8*
*EMMY TATER* - This is one who found a successful person of integrity and modeled themselves after that person. There is a great deal of emphasis on mentoring - it is great when you have someone to follow. By the way, be careful, there are people imitating you! *"Follow my example, as I follow the example of Christ." 1 Corinthians 11:1*
*FACILI TATER* - This person is interested in helping others succeed. They want to see people grow and develop. They take great joy in helping people accomplish things and being successful. They enjoy helping people grow. *"Encourage anyone who feels left out, help all who are weak, and be patient with everyone. Be good to each other and to everyone else." 1 Thessalonians 5:14-15*
*RO TATER* - This is a person who will rotate from one job to the next. They are willing to serve in whatever capacity asked. Wherever this person is and whatever one asks this person to do, you can rest assured that they will do it to the best of their ability and with a smile on their face. *"So whether you eat or drink or whatever you do, do it all for the glory of God." 1 Corinthians 10:31 * 
*Live in harmony by showing love for each other. Be united in what you think, as if you were only one person. Do not be jealous, but be humble and consider others more important than yourselves. Care about them as much as you care about yourself! Philippians 2:2-4 *

*Which Spud Are You?*


----------



## luv2fish

Oh that is good, thank you Pastor Redd for sharing.Praise the Lord


----------



## bambinosan

Pastor, I don't know what tater I am but I do know you are the Facili Tater of the "Good Tater Family" for you have helped us once again to become better. 

Persons who are truly blessed are those who know themselves and once they see, remember. 

Encore!


----------



## SurfRunner

That is really good Pastor!


----------

